# recordings of WCK bouts?



## Ironword (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm especially interested in getting a recording of a fight that appeared around two months ago on Comcast Sports Network's "Fight Sports Championship Kickboxing", a show featuring muay-thai fights under the moniker "World Championship Kickboxing" (broadcast by San-Francisco-based CSNCA, at least on DirecTV). Mike Ryan was one fighter, Peter Keljevick was the other one. The fight ended with a knockout via a type of heel kick not often used in kickboxing or MMA. it's called "tiger tail" in my style of gongfu; I have no idea what it's called in muay thai, but MT fighters clearly use it, and it certainly wasn't a standard spinning-heel kick. The best way I can describe it is kind of a hook with the heel. There's not much spin with the body; instead, you pop the leg up almost as if you're doing a side kick, except instead of pushing the foot straight into the opponent, you swing it out to the side and then hook it back in. Obviously there's not as much power to it as there is in a conventional heel kick, but this knockout showed that accuracy will beat power any day, and I'd love to have a video of this fight as evidence of why good technique is so important.

However, I can't find a place to purchase a video of this fight. I went to the "World Championship Kickboxing" and the CSNCA web sites but at the former found no hint of whether they sell recordings of their events, and at the latter, their shopping area offered no DVDs of any kind, nor any hint of who else might sell them. Does anyone know where I can find this? Please note that I'm not asking for some kind of illegal copy--am perfectly willing to pay for legally obtained content if I can get it.

P.S. I've asked this question in two other MA forums with no luck. getting desperate here...

Thx


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you tried contacting Peter Kaljevic? he is on facebook, if you are on there you can send him a message.  I used to have his card but i dont know if i still have it and havent seen him in a long time.  I would try him on facebook and see if has a copy or he can tell you were to possibly get a copy.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Feb 11, 2012)

^ What he said. That's your best bet.


----------

